# Titanium Hammer



## sidejobs (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone used the drywall Stiletto titanium hammer? If so is it worth the money?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

sidejobs said:


> Has anyone used the drywall Stiletto titanium hammer? If so is it worth the money?


I have 6 or 7 of them. The ones with the magnet in the handle kick a55. Buy one I will buy it from you if you don't like it within a week. But be careful the ones with the hickory handle will break if you pry or try to pull a 16 penny nail with them.

Nate


----------



## sidejobs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Drywall1


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

How many hammers do you need? I'm still using hammer #2 in about 9 yrs of rockin, And the reason its number 2 is the 1st one got lost.....just what we need, another rocker who collects hammers..he he no offense........


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

LukeOR said:


> How many hammers do you need? I'm still using hammer #2 in about 9 yrs of rockin, And the reason its number 2 is the 1st one got lost.....just what we need, another rocker who collects hammers..he he no offense........


I have more than one guy hangin for me dawg!:thumbsup: 

Nate


----------

